
Home Science Archaeology Stonehenge-Like Structure Found Under Lake Michigan - rmason
https://www.zmescience.com/science/archaeology/stonehenge-under-lake-michigan-3125445/
======
rmason
Apparently there are skeptics who are disputing whether these structures are
human made or even that the drawing represents a dinosaur. So guess it needs
more research.

